# Panda, Look it up



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

One day a Panda dressed in a suede coat walked into a chinese restaurant and ordered some food. He had some difficulty eating his meal, as his paws were large and he couldn't hold the chopsticks.

   Eventually he finished, and as the waiter approached, he pulled out a huge silver revolver, blew 6 holes in the waiter, and got up and walked out. The manager, who was obviously shocked and confused, chased after the Panda. "Hey," he shouted, "why in the world did you do that? My customers are terrified, and you killed my best waiter."

   The Panda slowly turned and growled "I"M A PANDA, look it up!"  The waiter was curious, so he looked up Panda in the dictionary. He read:

Panda- noun, Ailuropoda melanoleuca, A larger endangered species of bear indigenous to Eastern Asia. Eats shoots and leaves.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

lol! ha ha ha ha!! good one!!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 15, 2008)

Little panda bears are so sweet......BANG!!!!!! ha..ha!


----------



## bigbear (Jul 15, 2008)

But do you smoke them over mesquite or hickory? LOL!! BTW- They aren't bears!!!

Happy smokin'


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 15, 2008)

OOOoiiiiieeee!!!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

Gotta get all technical huh? Next you'll tell me that dolphins aren't fish. I know better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . BTW bears is more gooder over apple wood, everyone knows that. LOL!


----------



## bigbear (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just funnin' ya!!!  Sorta like spotted owls in Oregon.  Fried or baked!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good one! LOL!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 16, 2008)

Very funny.  There is a book on English grammar called "Eats, Shoots & Leaves"
http://www.amazon.com/Eats-Shoots-Le...6209384&sr=8-1


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 16, 2008)

I doesn"t needs any, grammar; books? Especially... ones! bou't punctuation':


----------

